# Stolen staffy Hythe Tesco



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

A link here


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Not that far from me. Has this been put on FB: it's amazing how often that helps.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Hythe in Hampshire, or Hythe in Kent?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh dear, hope shes found safe and well, i wish people wouldnt leave their dogs ouside shops, its happening too often these days, i hope they get her back ok


----------



## crazy curtains (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh, hope shes found safe and sound


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Hythe in Hampshire, or Hythe in Kent?


Or Colchester?


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

I hope the poor dog is found and returned home soon.When will people learn that they should never leave their dogs outside shops.


----------

